# Doncaster reptile show



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,
Can you tell me if the Doncaster reptile show will be at the Doncaster dome in September? if so what is the date? and will it be open to the public? And will they be plenty of reps for sale? im after a some Madacascan tree boas.

Thanks a lot Richard 

PS what time will the doors open?


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

have a look on this section mate 
Reptile Shows & Breeder Meetings - Reptile Forums UK


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

It will be at the dome on Sunday 7th September and it will be alot bigger than previous years. It will be open to the public from 10.45am.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Have a look at the following thread...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/141737-i-h-s-doncaster-september.html


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

thanks guys.:2thumb:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

*Hmm i may attend to this, this year as i havnt been before but i pratically live next door to it. :bash:*


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

So is it open to the public? and its on the 7th of September right?:2thumb:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes & yes!


----------



## braund09 (Jul 1, 2008)

*7th*

What time does it close?

:crazy:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

braund09 said:


> What time does it close?
> 
> :crazy:


 the show will finish at about 4pm depending on how busy it is


----------



## joe_oasis (Nov 25, 2008)

anyone know how much the admission is?
cheers


----------



## spikes n scales (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it was about £5 per person last year.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

spikes n scales said:


> I think it was about £5 per person last year.



Yes it was.


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

Any1 wellcome...
£5 non-members 10:45
£2.50 members.. 10:30

i think thats about it


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

TURINS BANE said:


> Hi,
> Can you tell me if the Doncaster reptile show will be at the Doncaster dome in September? if so what is the date? and will it be open to the public? And will they be plenty of reps for sale? im after a some Madacascan tree boas.
> 
> Thanks a lot Richard
> ...


Whats wrong with the June one?? Get some more snakes sooner, you can save up again between now and september for the tree boas :2thumb:


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Whats wrong with the June one?? Get some more snakes sooner, you can save up again between now and september for the tree boas :2thumb:


Hi, this was last year after june lol.:no1:


----------



## bignick (Mar 24, 2007)

what date in the one in sep ???


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

TURINS BANE said:


> Hi, this was last year after june lol.:no1:


Makes sense now!! Hate it when that happens, someone dragged it up for the past, I never check the thread start dates. 



bignick said:


> what date in the one in sep ???


6th September for this years


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

how much is it to have a table at the show? i may have some lizards to sell by then!

also how would i reserve a table??


----------



## Yorkshire_Beardie (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm definitely going to have to see this show with me living in leeds


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

whats the date of this Sept show?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

asianblood07 said:


> Any1 wellcome...
> £5 non-members 10:45
> £2.50 members.. 10:30
> 
> i think thats about it


Me and my dad are members and didn't have to pay on Sunday, was standing with £5 in my hand and was just handed some wrist straps without even being asked for the money. Just assumed members were getting in for free when that happened.


----------

